# T-Rex Active UV/Heat



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2011)

I never used to use UV lights, but last year I had quite a few tortoises that required indoor treatment, so I bought a couple T-Rex Active UV/Heat - 100 watt bulbs. I really liked them. The baby box turtles and baby desert tortoises seemed more alert and active. Then came the recall and unavailability of the light bulbs. So I bought a couple of Zoo Med Powersun UV bulbs. 

Yesterday I realized I was going to have to set up some adult box turtles in the house...swollen eyes, runny noses, etc. So I went on line and took a chance doing a search for T-Rex bulbs and sure enough, there are several places where you can get them now. I ordered two of them from Pet Mountain for $44 apiece. The literature on the site said that they are available now. Here's hoping!


----------



## Isa (Jan 10, 2011)

I wish your Box turtles a speedy recovery and please, let us know if you receive the bulbs


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah! Let us know how it is. Its almost time for me to be getting a new bulb as well... and the people at reptileuv has been pissing me off.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 10, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Yeah! Let us know how it is. Its almost time for me to be getting a new bulb as well... and the people at reptileuv has been pissing me off.



Hey Mao Senpai Do you have a bulb on order that you have not received yet ? I just got off the phone with Reptile UV had to get a replacement  I asked if they were up to date with the back orders they told they have about fifty to go


----------



## datsunissan28 (Jan 10, 2011)

I believe T-Rex is still using Westron of Canada as their manufacturer/supplier. Reptile UV previously used them as well for their Mega Ray lamps until Westron changed the production process without informing either companies. This is when all the problems/recalls started happening. 

The difference between Reptile UV and T-Rex is that Reptile UV always tested each light before sending them out. When they encountered the problems they tried coating the bulbs to correct the amount of UV. This worked for some and not others. T-Rex did eventually issue a recall for some of their product.

From my understanding most of the issue came from Westron not producing the bulb the same. ReptileUV almost went out of business, including the owner Bob almost losing everything professionally and personally. They are switching over to a new German supplier, but they are down to just the owner and one other employee/volunteer. From all the people I've talked to that have both UV and UVI meters the other MVB (Solar Glo, Powerson, etc.) are now pretty worthless. 

Yes, the customer service seems to suck at Reptile UV right now, but they are trying to hold on until they can resume their normally outstanding product. I'm sure once their product issues are all resolved, their staffing will be restored and then customer service


----------



## Tracy Gould (Jan 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I never used to use UV lights, but last year I had quite a few tortoises that required indoor treatment, so I bought a couple T-Rex Active UV/Heat - 100 watt bulbs. I really liked them. The baby box turtles and baby desert tortoises seemed more alert and active. Then came the recall and unavailability of the light bulbs. So I bought a couple of Zoo Med Powersun UV bulbs.
> 
> Yesterday I realized I was going to have to set up some adult box turtles in the house...swollen eyes, runny noses, etc. So I went on line and took a chance doing a search for T-Rex bulbs and sure enough, there are several places where you can get them now. I ordered two of them from Pet Mountain for $44 apiece. The literature on the site said that they are available now. Here's hoping!



I got a T REX Active from a shop the other day its great Shelby loves it when she is not basking and she is doing her circuits she stretches her neck to the light when she passes by it it so funny to watch, I am hoping it lasts better that the Solar Glo and when it needs replacing i can pick one up because it looks a good bulb. In fact i think i am goig to get a spare one the first chance i get.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought my last T-Rex Active UV/Heat (yadda yadda) from Petmountain! Unfortunately it burned out after being in use for 5 months  And I had it for 2 months before I started using it (purchased it as a spare) so I couldn't do the 6-month warranty, boo!!
That's the one bad part about buying a spare and not using it right away.

I'll have to buy another one though. I'll give Petmountain another chance since I know it wasn't their fault the bulb burned out!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2011)

I ordered my two T-Rex bulbs on 1/9 and just received them today...4 days. It says on the box "new and improved."


----------



## coastal (Jan 13, 2011)

Be sure you check the lot numbers against the recalled bulbs. If they're the newer design they will cause a problem. T-rex does not currently sell any new non effected bulbs, this is why they have been hard to get. The bulb will either be old before the recall or one of the bad bulbs. The number will be printed on the bulb by the logo.


----------



## coreyc (Jan 13, 2011)

coastal said:


> Be sure you check the lot numbers against the recalled bulbs. If they're the newer design they will cause a problem. T-rex does not currently sell any new non effected bulbs, this is why they have been hard to get. The bulb will either be old before the recall or one of the bad bulbs. The number will be printed on the bulb by the logo.



Thats what I thought that they were not making them any more.


----------



## jagsrule100 (Jan 13, 2011)

Is the Zoo Med Powersun MVB bulb good to use? Cause thats what i have..


----------



## coastal (Jan 13, 2011)

jagsrule100 said:


> Is the Zoo Med Powersun MVB bulb good to use? Cause thats what i have..



Yes, they have not had any recall issues. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lohan (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello there experts - some of you may have already read my dilemma about recently 'inheriting' what we think is an Egyptian Tortoise, by accident, a random lady came into the office of where I work - distressed and said she needs to leave the country because her sister has been arrested (I live in Egypt) but has "3 animals (Cat, Dog and tortoise) that need to be looked after for a few days until I return - can you help me please, with tears running down her face". So I said, can take the tortoise.......Ha! She is gorgeous, and i can watch her for hours, but I hardly went for the easier option did I, now I have learnt that! .....Anyway, that's the background to my story, but y point of entering this discussion is to get some further advice off you experts. I have been reading the threads here about the UV/Heat light. I am about to go on-line to search for a heat lamp because my little Tiny T needs it desperately but I cant get them where I live so will ask a friend to bring one over from the UK. After reading the threads, I just want clarity please - is a heat light also a UV light - or are they generally separate? The most important thing for Tiny T now is for me to get a proper heat light on her...got a household desk lamp at the moment - which has done the trick so far - as she is now eating very well. But please can you let me know if I should be looking for two lamps, 1 Heat Lamp + 1 UV lamp - or is it 2 in 1? I am very inexperienced, and really want to do the best for her...and after almost two weeks or more of nurturing her to her current state I want to make sure we continue to keep her well. Finally guys, I am sure there are a thousand models out there (please don't get too technical on me) but I need it to be effective but not too expensive as my salary here does not compare to my previous European standard, and what is fairly reasonable at home in the UK can work out to cost a bucket out here. Any help and advice is appreciated, especially from any UK based forum members, who may be able to point me in the right direction. Thanks for your help. L and Tiny T. xxx :shy:


----------



## coreyc (Jan 14, 2011)

Heat bulb's put out UVA not UVB  but a MVB ( Mercury Vapor Bulb ) like a Mega ray or Powersun put's out UVB/UVA and heat you can get a Powersun on Ebay


----------



## coastal (Jan 14, 2011)

Just be sure you get one that works on your power grid. The north American bulbs will not work in Europe and vise versa. You most likely need the European style bulb for your power grid. The major brands in Europe will be zoomed and Exo-Terra.


----------



## Lohan (Jan 14, 2011)

coastal said:


> Just be sure you get one that works on your power grid. The north American bulbs will not work in Europe and vise versa. You most likely need the European style bulb for your power grid. The major brands in Europe will be zoomed and Exo-Terra.



Thanks so much! It just seems to get more and more complicated.....well Im used to that now where I live, not much is straight forward when getting something from home to work here....ooolaalaaah! Never mind, will have to see what I can do, next stop is to find out what the power grid is here, I think you are referring to the wattage? And are Zoomed and Exo-Tera brand names? Cheers. L. 




coreyc said:


> Heat bulb's put out UVA not UVB  but a MVB ( Mercury Vapor Bulb ) like a Mega ray or Powersun put's out UVB/UVA and heat you can get a Powersun on Ebay



Thanks Corey - that makes it much clearer. L.


----------



## coastal (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, if you get the bulb from Eurpoe it should work just fine for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2011)

John (Coastal): I've let Josh know that you've been banned by the spammer system. He'll fix it as soon as he comes on.


----------



## coastal (Jan 14, 2011)

Got it fixed, thanks.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jan 14, 2011)

Hoping they have some updated MVB data soon (http://www.uvguide.co.uk/mercuryvapourlamps.htm) so we can solve the debate of the T-Rex & Mega Ray vs. Powersun soon.


----------

